# **ENDED**THE OMG FBEB Auction!



## justallan (Aug 14, 2015)

Before I sell any more I want to put up a piece to support the site.
Up for grabs is a pretty darned nice cap that I cut at the same time as the rest of the stuff that I just sold. I'm quite sure anyone who got some of it would agree that this stuff is "Da Bomb Diggity"!
It measures 11 1/2 x 11 3/4 x 5 at the highest spot on the spines. I'll even pay the shipping, CONUS.
Auction starts now and ends 8/20/15 at 6:00 P.M. Mountain Time.
Let the fun begin!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice gesture Allan ! $40

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 14, 2015)

50.00

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Aug 14, 2015)

$75.00

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 14, 2015)

EastmansWoodturning said:


> $75.00


I use to be your friend

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Aug 14, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I use to be your friend


It's only money, this bunch of yahoos that we have now that call themselves the government are printing the stuff like Crazy!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 14, 2015)

6 day auction and this got serious quick! Haha 

Nice wood and gesture Allan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 15, 2015)

Have to get this out of hiding

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Aug 15, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Have to get this out of hiding


Shhhhhh! Nothing hiding here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 15, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


>


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 15, 2015)

85.00

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Aug 15, 2015)

woodman6415 said:


> 85.00


----------



## justallan (Aug 15, 2015)

I know for fact that there's room in that box for peanuts. I'll have to figure something out tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 15, 2015)

And it's bedtime for me. I've been on a fire since noon and my butt is dragging.
I'll see what I can find to add tomorrow.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 16, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 16, 2015)

Got to keep this coming up!


----------



## justallan (Aug 16, 2015)

How about some pen blanks, PM blanks, a pot call blank and STUFF? This kind of fills the box.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Aug 16, 2015)

$100

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 16, 2015)

@SENC has been awfully quiet ........


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Aug 16, 2015)

Allan do you want my address or do you still have it from the last stuff I got from you?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Aug 16, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> @SENC has been awfully quiet ........

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 16, 2015)

EastmansWoodturning said:


> $100



Oh sure.....go over my super secret sniping amount....thanks Todd...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 16, 2015)

EastmansWoodturning said:


> Allan do you want my address or do you still have it from the last stuff I got from you?


I think if your willing to use the $1,ooo "Buy It Now" option, I could just go ahead and get this sent out and I'll just start over with a new piece. Heck, I'll even buy you a WB ballcap.

Reactions: Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 16, 2015)

$ 110.00

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)

justallan said:


> I think if your willing to use the $1,ooo "Buy It Now" option, I could just go ahead and get this sent out and I'll just start over with a new piece. Heck, I'll even buy you a WB ballcap.



I would cheerfully donate the hat for such a BIN purchase and I am sure the members would approve.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 16, 2015)

justallan said:


> How about some pen blanks, PM blanks, a pot call blank and STUFF? This kind of fills the box.
> 
> View attachment 85696


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm just going to not look at this thread until 8/20 and then start wondering how it got that high. That'll keep me from jacking it up and spending money I should pay bills with.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)

Colin I was going to bid on this right at the end but I can already tell I'll just have to let some rich Hospital Grammatician or some well-heeled biker dude from Pipe Creek Texas have it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Colin I was going to bid on this right at the end but I can already tell I'll just have to let some rich Hospital Grammatician or some well-heeled biker dude from Pipe Creek Texas have it.



When did you move to pipe creek and get a bike????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 16, 2015)

Will not be very well - heeled by end of this auction ...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## justallan (Aug 19, 2015)

Tick....Tick....Tick....


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'm just going to not look at this thread until 8/20

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 19, 2015)

justallan said:


> Tick....Tick....Tick....



Tock , Henry ran up the clock.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2015)

The clock says almost 6 and someone will be up to their sniping tricks...


----------



## Sprung (Aug 19, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> The clock says almost 6 and someone will be up to their sniping tricks...



Marc, you do realize that today is the 19th, don't you? Methinks the snipers are going to lay in wait for at least another 24 hours!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2015)

Rats....foiled again.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## justallan (Aug 19, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Marc, you do realize that today is the 19th, don't you? Methinks the snipers are going to lay in wait for at least another 24 hours!


SSSHHH! We was fishin', Daggummit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2015)

The trap was set in front of the lair
We wuz gonna have 'em by the hair
But something happened so unfair
That 'ol Sprung, he's such a square

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Sprung (Aug 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That 'ol Sprung, he's such a square



Story of my life!

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## justallan (Aug 20, 2015)

Last day, Folks.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 20, 2015)

Wonder how it will finish out.......


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm in suspense


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 20, 2015)

Patiencely waiting


----------



## justallan (Aug 20, 2015)

Like a kid that hears the icecream truck, I'd bet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 20, 2015)

Like the wood addict hearing the ups truck turning in drive

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2015)

6:00 PM Thursday, Mountain Time (MT) is
8:00 PM Thursday, in Hebron, CT. (ET)


----------



## Final Strut (Aug 20, 2015)

Who will be the lucky winner.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## justallan (Aug 20, 2015)

I've got about another hour of work where the phone don't work, anyone wanna step up and be the official "chit talking instigator" for me?


----------



## drycreek (Aug 20, 2015)

$120.00 just to stir the pot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 20, 2015)

125.00

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 20, 2015)

Tick tock fellow wood addicts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 20, 2015)

boo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Aug 20, 2015)

BZZZZZT, times up!


----------



## TimR (Aug 20, 2015)

nice work there Wendell...that's a sweet block of FBEB.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TimR (Aug 20, 2015)

nice work there Wendell...that's a sweet block of FBEB.  Super job on auction Allan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 20, 2015)

@woodman6415 you got it, Buddy. Thank you very much for supporting the site.
You need to make your payment to the site and send me your address and I'll get your box sent off to you.
Again, thank you very much.
Allan

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2015)

That was another fun auction guys. Thank you Allan for suporting our site and Wendell thanks for your generous bid. Thanks to the losing bidders too because you helped keep the lights on a little longer just by playing along, so there's not really any losers here. WoodBarter members are the best on the whole interwebcybernet and your continued generoisty is the reason we don't have . . . .

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you !!! I really do appreciate the opportunity to support this great site ... I learn something new and useful here every day ... This was fun and it's just a big plus to get some awesome wood ....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Man I hate it when work gets in the way of what I need to be doing!!!!! Forgot all about this one!! Congrats Wendell on getting it. Allan has some fabulous wood for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Congrats to you Wendell and Allan and to Wood Barter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That was another fun auction guys. Thank you Allan for suporting our site and Wendell thanks for your generous bid. Thanks to the losing bidders too because you helped keep the lights on a little longer just by playing along, so there's not really any losers here. WoodBarter members are the best on the whole interwebcybernet and your continued generoisty is the reason we don't have . . . .
> 
> View attachment 86078




That's pretty funny. They show the ads for stuff you've been looking at on the webs...
Doin some plumbing and ac repair?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2015)

Congratulations Wendell!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Congratulations Wendall!!



Hey 'Mark' just a reminder you don't like *your* name misspelled . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Aug 20, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> That's pretty funny. They show the ads for stuff you've been looking at on the webs...
> Doin some plumbing and ac repair?


That's for that variable temp bidet, winter is coming you know.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2015)

justallan said:


> That's for that variable temp bidet, winter is coming you know.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Hey 'Mark' just a reminder you don't like *your* name misspelled . . .



Right....fixed.
Thanks Kevan....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> That's pretty funny. They show the ads for stuff you've been looking at on the webs...
> Doin some plumbing and ac repair?



I opened that window through one of my VPS servers with a blind IP so no way the site could have pulled ads related to my search history ... otherwise you have seen this in the side bars . . .

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Thanks Kevan....



Makes more sense to me actually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I opened that window through one of my VPS servers with a blind IP so no way the site could have pulled ads related to my search history ... otherwise you have seen this in the side bars . . .
> 
> View attachment 86079



Maaaaaannnnn......that's a beautiful search.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 20, 2015)

Great grab Wendell! Allan, thanks for doing this, it benefits all of us! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I opened that window through one of my VPS servers with a blind IP so no way the site could have pulled ads related to my search history ... otherwise you have seen this in the side bars . . .
> 
> View attachment 86079


If that is the kind of popups you are going to have I will never be able to get off this forum!


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 26, 2015)

Well guys I received this awesome package of FBE from Allan yesterday ... Got it home and spread it out on the kitchen table .... Beautiful wood ... My wife was even impressed ... But today she made me pack it up and bring to shop ... Guess me setting there ooh and ahhing plus the drooling was getting on her nerves ....
Again thank you Allan for the auction ... Thanks to all the guys that should 
be really sad for letting me win this treasure ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## justallan (Aug 26, 2015)

Sure glad you like it, Wendell.
It only cost me a few bucks postage, it's the guys like yourself willing to pony up the money to keep a great site going that really counts.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------

